# Kh, Gh and Ph for African cichlids



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Is it really necessary to try to replicate Lake Malawi water parameters for captive bred cichlids? I've painstakingly formulated amounts of minerals for water changes since I buy in bulk instead of using "cichlid salt" now. I've seen some people have success with plain old tap water but I have my reservations about going that route because my fish are so healthy and colorful and spawn like crazy. Am I doing this for nothing or is there actually a tangible benefit to adjusting water chemistry to that extent. My Ph is at 7.2 from the tap so I've been adjusting it to 8.2 and the Gh is around 8 and Kh is about 5 from the tap so I also raise hardness and carbonate to around 18 and 14 respectively.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you raise KH high enough to buffer the water (around 7 drops) you should be fine. A little baking soda and nothing else.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I've been mixing my new water for the African tank and baking soda is exactly what I've been using so the ph matches the display tank. I just hang the hose in my SA tank because it's already almost perfect for them


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Our tap water is real close to yours, Gh and Kh suck and Ph is 7.8. We use base rock and aragonite sand to buffer the Ph to 8.2. With this , we enjoy the same results from our fish as you.
I think fish keepers get caught up in trying to adjust water parameters, when steady and consistent would be a better thing to worry over.
With all of that said, it has been about two years since we have tested our water for anything.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

The first chamber of my sump holds about 20 pounds of aragonite sand with the drains constantly stirring it up and it's done a great job of buffering the water once it's in there, but I don't want to ph shock them so I add baking soda until the new water is the right ph. If I stopped using the chloramine removal filter, my tap water's Kh and gh would be better, but I've invested too much in that endeavor to go back to using prime 100% of the time for water changes (so says the wife lol) Two years! I think I'd start having withdrawals from the water testing chemicals if I stopped now lol! But you're right, I do get a little too caught up in worrying about making things perfect and forget to just stop and enjoy it.


----------

